# كل ماتريده لتعلم ساب 2000 هنا وبالعربي كمان !!!!



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة والاخوات أعضاء منتدانا العزيز
سأضع لكم كل روابط لدروس وفيديو وكتب (بالعربي كله) اللي وجدتها انا على النت في موضوع واحد وطبعا كل هذا منه المنقول ومنه ما سيكون من تحميلي , والغرض فايدة الجميع للمحترف كمرجع وللمبتدئ كأساس لتعلم هذا البرنامج الشهير.
وأرجو من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة.​


----------



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2007)

نبدأ بروابط جديدة للدكتور عاطف عراقي:
وهي دروس بالصوت والصورة من عمل (دكتور . مهندس/ عاطف عراقي) وهو مدرس الهندسة الانشائية بجامعة الزقازيق والدروس تشرح V 6.0 and V 8.0 ولمن لديه الرغبة فى تعلم نسخ احدث عليه ايجاد الفروق بنفسه وان كانت ليست جوهرية وهذا ما فعلته شخصيا أثناء تعلمي

هذا افضل شرح ممكن باللغة العربية ستجدوه على الاطلاق فى العالم العربي

هذا وبالله التوفيق

اليكم الرابط ونسألكم صالح الدعاء

http://www.4shared.com/file/8VbJjO_6/SAP2000__3atef_3eraqi_.html


----------



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2007)

هنا أيضاً 107 محاظرة بالصوت والصورة لشرح ساب 2000 بالتفصيل,
إليكم الروابط:

* http://www.4shared.com/file/0veBl2DB/107_SAP2000_Arpart01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/wEg4Tg1J/107_SAP2000_Arpart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/fikiOhPY/107_SAP2000_Arpart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ninxy0S-/107_SAP2000_Arpart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/u7GouTQn/107_SAP2000_Arpart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/_qK6lUvB/107_SAP2000_Arpart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/y4v8Lk2H/107_SAP2000_Arpart07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/S79-LW2b/107_SAP2000_Arpart08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/t5nDLu-b/107_SAP2000_Arpart09.html

password
amrnijad


وهذه ثلاث اسطوانات لتعليم الساب2000 بالعربي وهذه الروابط
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/Slw29M0N/SAP2000_CD_1part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/hfSvByC_/SAP2000_CD_1part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/FaU55y1g/SAP2000_CD_1part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/aJw-aNMO/SAP2000_CD_1part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/_uAw9N83/SAP2000_CD_2part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/qYEwdLCj/SAP2000_CD_2part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/nsb4Qbft/SAP2000_CD_2part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/3XKxI6mH/SAP2000_CD_3part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/XbGWvjZn/SAP2000_CD_3part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/McViejPj/SAP2000_CD_3part3.html

وهذه روابط دروس المهندسين أحمد خواجة وطارق رضوان
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/V1_KglaQ/0_-_introduction.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/hcNt507g/1st_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/q4hCf99j/2nd_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/6bfsxCB-/4th_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/0iNQ3Krg/5th_group.html​*


----------



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2007)

وهذه بعض الكتب:
http://rapidshare.com/files/43968965/Arabic_Book_1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/43968966/Arabic_Book_2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/43968967/Sap2000_v9_Ar.rar.html


----------



## the pump (20 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
مجهود رائع جداً 
جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل


----------



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2007)

the pump قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> مجهود رائع جداً
> جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل



حياك الله أخي the pump 
تسلم على مرورك الطيب


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (20 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذه:78:


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (20 يوليو 2007)

والله موضوع رائع وتسلم يا اخى على هذا الشرح والجهد الرائع

والى الامام دائما


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (20 يوليو 2007)

بس اخى الفاضل الجزء الاول فى شرح دكتور عاطف بيقف عند 88 % 

والجزء 18 غير موجود يرجى اعاده الرفع مره اخرى 
تحياتى


----------



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2007)

دايووو قال:


> بس اخى الفاضل الجزء الاول فى شرح دكتور عاطف بيقف عند 88 %
> 
> والجزء 18 غير موجود يرجى اعاده الرفع مره اخرى
> تحياتى



أخ دايووو سلام عليكم,
صح تأكدت من الروابط و بالفعل لا يعمل الرابط 18.
أوكي لاتقلق انت و الأعزاء الزملاء لأجلكم سأرفع لكم الليلة دروس الدكتور\عاطف عراقي في روابط جديدة 7/2007, لان بصراحة الروابط كانت منقولة من موضوع من موقع أخر أختصاراً للوقت.
لكن مادام لا تعمل الروابط سأحمل الدروس في ثلاثة ملفات بدل العشرين وحملوا الدروس من هذه الروابط الجديدة.
أما المحاظرات الأخرى107 فروابطها شغالة تمام.

تحياتي


----------



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2007)

طازج ياأخوان حمل وعاده حار خصوصا لك يأخ دايوو:
هذا رابط بأول عشر محاظرات من أصل 16 من الأسطوانة التعليمية الأولى للدكتور عاطف عراقي , والباقي جاي اليوم بإذن الله :
http://rapidshare.com/files/44056993/LEARN_SAP_CD1_1.rar.html


----------



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2007)

وهذا الرابط لعيونكم للمحاظرات الست الأخيرة من الأسطوانه الأولى وبهذا الان لدينا الأسطوانه الأولى في روابط طازجة, وها هو الرابط:
http://rapidshare.com/files/44058902/LEARN_SAP_CD1_2.rar.html


----------



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2007)

الأسطوانة الأولى فيها عدة أمثلة بها تتعرف على جميع أساسيات البرنامج وألأسطوانة الثانية فيها تصميم وتحليل المباني المرتفعة ( مشروع كامل لمستشفى مكون من عشر طوابق).
هذا وأتمنى الفئدة للجميع.


----------



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2007)

وها هي الأسطوانة الثانية تطل في رابط طازج لكم:
http://rapidshare.com/files/44065388/LEARN_SAP_CD2.rar.html
على ماأظن الان حملوا وانتم مرتاحين.


----------



## amrnijad (20 يوليو 2007)

وهنا مثال متفدم أيضاً للدكتور عاطف عراقي وفيه يشرح تحليل وتصميم موقف للسيارات وهذا هو الرابط:
http://rapidshare.com/files/44060713/Garage.rar.html
هذا وعدي لكم حملت الأسطوانتين لكم ومثال زيادة كمان.
لا تنسونا بدعائكم.
تحياتي م. عمرو نجاد


----------



## the pump (21 يوليو 2007)

عفواً أخي الكريم عمرو
الجزء العاشر من المحاضرات ال107 رابطه لايعمل
http://www.4shared.com/file/12862825/8f9aeb31/10-150.rar
أرجو منك أخي مشكوراً إعادة رفعه

أكرر خالص شكري وتقديري لمجهودك الرائع
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م/سحر (21 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا بس انا مش عارفه انزل اللي انت رفعته علي المواقع ياريت حد يقولي انزلهم ازاي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrnijad (21 يوليو 2007)

the pump قال:


> عفواً أخي الكريم عمرو
> الجزء العاشر من المحاضرات ال107 رابطه لايعمل
> http://www.4shared.com/file/12862825/8f9aeb31/10-150.rar
> أرجو منك أخي مشكوراً إعادة رفعه
> ...



أخي the pump 
الجزء العاشر مفقود فقط من بين كل المحاظرات ,
نسيت ماأقلكم عليه , انا بنفسي حاولت ابحث عليه مالقيته!
لكن لاتهم أنا تابعت كل المحاظرات لمراجعة المعلومات والدرس العاشر لم يأثر كثير لانه لو تشوف الدروس كلها قصيره وتركز على شي معين و الدرس عن أنشاء العناصر القشري على ماأظن, وان تابعت دروس الدكتور عاطف عراقي ستجد انه غطى بامثلته أكثر من 80% من ما يعرض في الماحظرات ال107 وزد على ذلك في أشياء ذكرها لا توجد في هذه المحاظرات ال107. لكن لايعني اني أقلك لا تتابع ال107 محاظرة لان فيها أشياء مفيدة لم يذكرها الدكتور عاطف عراقي. وتتابعها مرتب ترتيب مرجعي بحيث تقدر ترجع لها في أي وقت بدل ما تتذكر في أي درس أومثال شرحه الدكتور عاطف عراقي. هذا وطبعا جزا الله خير الدكتور عاطف عراقي والاخ الاخر اللي جهز لنا هذه المحاظرات , أحنا بنتبادل محاظراتهم بغير مقابل لكن لا نملك الا ان نقول لهم جزاهم الله الف خير.
هذا واذا في أي سؤال معاك أسألني وان شاء الله بارد عليك فيه أن لم تخونني خبرتي المتواضعة في الساب.
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## غادة علي معوض (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## amrnijad (21 يوليو 2007)

م/سحر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بس انا مش عارفه انزل اللي انت رفعته علي المواقع ياريت حد يقولي انزلهم ازاي وجزاكم الله خيرا



أخت سحر,
أي مواقع بالذات اللي صعب عليكِ لتحميل منها!!


----------



## amrnijad (21 يوليو 2007)

غادة علي معوض قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الرائع



العفو,
أن شاء الله تنتفعوا بالموضوع!
تحياتي


----------



## haitham3h (22 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منك هخى العزيز ان تعيد تحميل ملف الجزء 18 لانه لايعمل ضرورى
بدل من صعوبة تحميل جزء كبير اخر
مع تحيات م:هيثم يسرى


----------



## the pump (22 يوليو 2007)

amrnijad قال:


> أخي the pump
> الجزء العاشر مفقود فقط من بين كل المحاظرات ,
> نسيت ماأقلكم عليه , انا بنفسي حاولت ابحث عليه مالقيته!
> لكن لاتهم أنا تابعت كل المحاظرات لمراجعة المعلومات والدرس العاشر لم يأثر كثير لانه لو تشوف الدروس كلها قصيره وتركز على شي معين و الدرس عن أنشاء العناصر القشري على ماأظن, وان تابعت دروس الدكتور عاطف عراقي ستجد انه غطى بامثلته أكثر من 80% من ما يعرض في الماحظرات ال107 وزد على ذلك في أشياء ذكرها لا توجد في هذه المحاظرات ال107. لكن لايعني اني أقلك لا تتابع ال107 محاظرة لان فيها أشياء مفيدة لم يذكرها الدكتور عاطف عراقي. وتتابعها مرتب ترتيب مرجعي بحيث تقدر ترجع لها في أي وقت بدل ما تتذكر في أي درس أومثال شرحه الدكتور عاطف عراقي. هذا وطبعا جزا الله خير الدكتور عاطف عراقي والاخ الاخر اللي جهز لنا هذه المحاظرات , أحنا بنتبادل محاظراتهم بغير مقابل لكن لا نملك الا ان نقول لهم جزاهم الله الف خير.
> ...




مشكور أخي عمرو على سرعة الرد والتوضيح
بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrnijad (22 يوليو 2007)

haitham3h قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو منك هخى العزيز ان تعيد تحميل ملف الجزء 18 لانه لايعمل ضرورى
> بدل من صعوبة تحميل جزء كبير اخر
> مع تحيات م:هيثم يسرى



الأخ هيثم,
لو شفت أخر الصفحة للموضوع قبل ماتحمل , لانني رجعت أرفع محاظرات الدكتور عراقي مرة أخرى في روابط جديدة جدا وبشكل مجزء بالمحاظرات لكي لا بأثر تحميل جزء على جزء, لان الجزء 18 حذف ولا يوجد معي.
فأرجو من الأخوة أن يركزوا بان لا يحملوا من الروابط الاولى وانما من الثاينة, والمشكلة اني لا أقدر تعديل الروابط الأولى أو حذفها. 
هذ وباقي المحاظرات 107 والكتب شغالة 100% وكذلك الأسطوانتين لعاطف عراقي بس من الروابط السفلية في الصفحة الأولى.
تحياتي.


----------



## amrnijad (22 يوليو 2007)

the pump قال:


> مشكور أخي عمرو على سرعة الرد والتوضيح
> بارك الله فيك



العفو اخيthe pump
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## mody_structure (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود رائع
بس اللينك رقم18 لا يعمل من فضلك ارفعه مرة اخري
شكراً


----------



## amrnijad (22 يوليو 2007)

mody_structure قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> مجهود رائع
> بس اللينك رقم18 لا يعمل من فضلك ارفعه مرة اخري
> شكراً



أخ mody_structure
مشكلك مثل مشكلة الأخ هيثم اللي رديت عليه قبل شوي.
شوف الرد وان شاء الله تحمل كل اللي تريده.
تحياتي.


----------



## حسام العراقي (22 يوليو 2007)

مجهود رائع جدا لكن ارجو ارسال كتاب لتعلم الاوتو كاد باللغة العربية مع الشرح بالتفصيل والصور والامثله...ومرة ثانيه اشكرك جدا


----------



## المهندس اثير (22 يوليو 2007)

اي والله وتعيش ......


----------



## amrnijad (22 يوليو 2007)

حسام العراقي قال:


> مجهود رائع جدا لكن ارجو ارسال كتاب لتعلم الاوتو كاد باللغة العربية مع الشرح بالتفصيل والصور والامثله...ومرة ثانيه اشكرك جدا



والله الموضوع على الساب.
على العموم في الوقت الحالي لا يوجد بحوزتي كتاب باللغة العربية للاتوكاد ممكن تعمل موضوع جديد وتطلب فيه من الأخوان يساعدونك.
تحياتي


----------



## amrnijad (22 يوليو 2007)

المهندس اثير قال:


> اي والله وتعيش ......



عشت ياأبو الشباب.


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (22 يوليو 2007)

الف ملين شكر ليك يا بشمهندس على مجهودك معانا 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amrnijad (23 يوليو 2007)

دايووو قال:


> الف ملين شكر ليك يا بشمهندس على مجهودك معانا
> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك



آميـــــــــــن ياأخ دايووو 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح
سلام


----------



## سبع الليل (23 يوليو 2007)

*سلمت يــــمــيـــــنــك 
بـــــــــــــاركــــــ الــــلـــــه فـــــــــــــــــيك*


----------



## amrnijad (23 يوليو 2007)

سبع الليل قال:


> *سلمت يــــمــيـــــنــك
> بـــــــــــــاركــــــ الــــلـــــه فـــــــــــــــــيك*



الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك!!!
إن شاء الله تستفيد.


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (23 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اشكرك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع بس عندي مشكلة في تحميل الجزء 18 وانا نزلت كل الاجزاء ماعدا ال18 فارجو اعادة رفعه لنفس الموقع لان بصراحة هذا الموقع سريع في تحميل الملفات واجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليك .السلام عليكم


----------



## amrnijad (23 يوليو 2007)

عبدالله الماضي قال:


> السلام عليكم اشكرك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع بس عندي مشكلة في تحميل الجزء 18 وانا نزلت كل الاجزاء ماعدا ال18 فارجو اعادة رفعه لنفس الموقع لان بصراحة هذا الموقع سريع في تحميل الملفات واجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليك .السلام عليكم



أخ عبدالله ليتك قبل ماحملت الدروس من الروابط الاوله شفت اسفل الصفحة الاولى لاني حملت الدروس في روابط جديدة, لان الجزء18 مش موجود.
لكن معلش حمل الدروس من الروابط الجديدة وكله تمام.
تحياتي


----------



## أسماء1986 (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكور على المجهودات


----------



## amrnijad (24 يوليو 2007)

أسماء1986 قال:


> مشكور على المجهودات



العفو !!
عسى تعم الفائدة.
تحياتي.


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (24 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخ amrnijad على اهتمامك وان شاء الله ساحول تحميل الدروس 
اخوك عبدالله الماضي


----------



## المجاز (24 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله بك على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## أسماء1986 (24 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل


----------



## amrnijad (24 يوليو 2007)

عبدالله الماضي قال:


> مشكور اخ amrnijad على اهتمامك وان شاء الله ساحول تحميل الدروس
> اخوك عبدالله الماضي



بالتوفيق أخي.


----------



## amrnijad (24 يوليو 2007)

المجاز قال:


> بارك الله بك على هذا الجهد الطيب



الله يبارك لك.
تمنياتي بالتوفيق.


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (25 يوليو 2007)

الى الاخ amrnijadالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة الرئعة جداً جداً جداً والى الامام


----------



## civileng_amira (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrnijad (27 يوليو 2007)

civileng_amira قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



وإياكم.
أن شاء الله تستفيدوا من الدروس.
تحياتي.


----------



## engms.2006 (30 يوليو 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا انا باشكر حضراتكم جدا جدا علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
ثانيا : ادعو لوالدي ان ربنا يرحمه ويسامحه لانه توافاه الله يوم الخميس 12 رجب الموافق 26/7/2007 عليه رحمة الله
ادعوا له فانه كالغريق المغوث ادعو له
انا علي فكرة باحاول اتماسك وهو الله يرحمه ويسامحه مات في حضني الله يرحمه ويسامحه ويتجاوز عن سيئاته 
ثالثا الرابط رقم عشرة علي 4 شيرد حاولت انزله ولكنه لم يعم ارجو من حضراتكم اعادة رفعه مره اخري والله اعلم هل هناك روابط اخري لاتعمل ام لا عموما انا هاسكتمل تحميل الروابط الـــ 107 رابط لتحميل برنامج الساب
ولكم مليون شكر
ولا تنسوا ابي من صالح دعائكم 
فانه والله كان عزيز علي قلبي 
وطبعا هذا ليس مكان لنعي ميت ولكني التمس فيكم الخير واتمني من الله انا يتغمده برحمته واموات المسلمين جميعا فعلا يا جماعة انا شعرت بقيمة ابي حين فقدته شعرت وكاني خسرت نصفي الاخر بل كلي الله يتجاوز عن سيئاته ويكرم منزلة ويوسع له في قبره اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة وتجاوز عن سيئاته 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته واسف علي الاطالة *


----------



## engms.2006 (30 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا ً : انا والدي توفي من اربعة ايام ادعوا له بالرحمة والمغفره عسي ان تلحقه دعوة فتكون له خير من الدنيا وما فيها
ثانيا : انا باشكر حضراتكم جدا جدا علي هذا المجهود الرائع

ثالثا وفقكم الله وجعل ما تقدمونه في ميزان حسناتكم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م / محمد صلاح ابن الاستاذ صلاح رحمه الله وجعل الجنة مثواه واللهم وسع له قبره واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة


----------



## amrnijad (31 يوليو 2007)

engms.2006 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



أول شي :
عظم الله أجرك 
والله يرحم الوالد ويدخله فسيح جناته,
وانا لله وان اليه لراجعون.

ثاني شي :
لا داعي للشكر ان شاء الله تستفيد منها, وبالنسبة للجزء العاشر من ال107 محاظره هو مفقود.


----------



## engramy (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع والمشاركات المميزه


----------



## amrnijad (1 أغسطس 2007)

engramy قال:


> مشكورين على المجهود الرائع والمشاركات المميزه



الله يخليك.
ان شاء الله يفيدك الموضوع.


----------



## hamsa970959 (5 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## youssefayay (5 أغسطس 2007)

والله موضوع رائع وتسلم يا اخى على هذا الشرح والجهد الرائع


----------



## amrnijad (6 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة hamsa970959 و youssefayay :
ان شاء الله تستفيدوا من الموضوع.


----------



## hamedthelord (8 أغسطس 2007)

أخى الغالى
محاضرات دكتور عاطف عراقي: جيت أنزلها
نزلت 16 جزء
ولكن الأجزاء 14-18-19-20
مش شغاله ومش نافعه بكل الطرق الممكنه والغير ممكنه
أرجوك أرجوك أرجوك أرجوك أرجوك أرجوك أرجوك أرجوك تبعتلى الأربعة أجزاء دول على *****ى
أو ترفعهم من تانى
*****ى
hamedthelord***********


----------



## hamedthelord (9 أغسطس 2007)

على فكرة يازعيم
أنا عرفت أنزل جزء -18-19-14
مافاضلش غير-20-
ياريت تبعتهولى على ال***** لأن الملف ممسوح من الموقع نفسه
أرجوك انا مستعجل جدا


----------



## amrnijad (9 أغسطس 2007)

hamedthelord قال:


> أخى الغالى
> محاضرات دكتور عاطف عراقي: جيت أنزلها
> نزلت 16 جزء
> ولكن الأجزاء 14-18-19-20
> ...



أخي hamedthelord
شوف الردود هذه السابقة وستجد ضالتك, الروابط الاولة العشرين اللي انت نزلت منها اصبحت غير كاملة اعد التحميل من الروابط الجديدة التي عمدت انا فيها عدم التقسيم الى اجزاء بحيث لا تعتمد كل الاجزاء على جزء واحد ضايع, هكذا افضل.
تمنياتي بالتوفيق




amrnijad قال:


> أخ دايووو سلام عليكم,
> صح تأكدت من الروابط و بالفعل لا يعمل الرابط 18.
> أوكي لاتقلق انت و الأعزاء الزملاء لأجلكم سأرفع لكم الليلة دروس الدكتور\عاطف عراقي في روابط جديدة 7/2007, لان بصراحة الروابط كانت منقولة من موضوع من موقع أخر أختصاراً للوقت.
> لكن مادام لا تعمل الروابط سأحمل الدروس في ثلاثة ملفات بدل العشرين وحملوا الدروس من هذه الروابط الجديدة.
> ...







amrnijad قال:


> طازج ياأخوان حمل وعاده حار خصوصا لك يأخ دايوو:
> هذا رابط بأول عشر محاظرات من أصل 16 من الأسطوانة التعليمية الأولى للدكتور عاطف عراقي , والباقي جاي اليوم بإذن الله :
> http://rapidshare.com/files/44056993/LEARN_SAP_CD1_1.rar.html





amrnijad قال:


> وهذا الرابط لعيونكم للمحاظرات الست الأخيرة من الأسطوانه الأولى وبهذا الان لدينا الأسطوانه الأولى في روابط طازجة, وها هو الرابط:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/44058902/LEARN_SAP_CD1_2.rar.html





amrnijad قال:


> وها هي الأسطوانة الثانية تطل في رابط طازج لكم:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/44065388/LEARN_SAP_CD2.rar.html
> على ماأظن الان حملوا وانتم مرتاحين.





amrnijad قال:


> وهنا مثال متفدم أيضاً للدكتور عاطف عراقي وفيه يشرح تحليل وتصميم موقف للسيارات وهذا هو الرابط:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/44060713/Garage.rar.html
> هذا وعدي لكم حملت الأسطوانتين لكم ومثال زيادة كمان.
> لا تنسونا بدعائكم.
> تحياتي م. عمرو نجاد


----------



## hamedthelord (9 أغسطس 2007)

يا باشا أنا قصدى أنا نزلت كل الأجزاء ماعدا جزء 18 لأنه ممسوح من الموقع
ياريت تبعتلى 18 مش 20
معلش أنا متلخبط لأنى مستعجل على الملفات
أرجوك ما تتأخرش
*****ى
hamedthelord***********


----------



## hamedthelord (9 أغسطس 2007)

لو كنت ناقل جزء 18 من موقع تانى 
ممكن تكتبلى الموقع اللى جبته منه وأنا أتفاهم مع صاحب الموضوع


----------



## amrnijad (9 أغسطس 2007)

hamedthelord قال:


> لو كنت ناقل جزء 18 من موقع تانى
> ممكن تكتبلى الموقع اللى جبته منه وأنا أتفاهم مع صاحب الموضوع



ياعمي انت يهمك المحاظرات!
في روابط جديدة حمل منها.
الجزء الثامن عشر مفقود!
عشانكم حملت الاسطوانتين مره اخرى , فالاجزاء اللي حملتها الاولى احذفها وحمل من الروابط الجديدة .


----------



## حويزي (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم​


----------



## amrnijad (10 أغسطس 2007)

حويزي قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم​



تقضل عسى يكون موضوعي نفعك


----------



## hamedthelord (11 أغسطس 2007)

amrnijad قال:


> ياعمي انت يهمك المحاظرات!
> في روابط جديدة حمل منها.
> الجزء الثامن عشر مفقود!
> عشانكم حملت الاسطوانتين مره اخرى , فالاجزاء اللي حملتها الاولى احذفها وحمل من الروابط الجديدة .



يا أستاذى أنا النت عندى بطىء
وبالعافيه حملت ال19 جزء
مستحيل أمسحهم وأرجع أحملهم من تانى
أرجوك اكتبلى اسم الموقع اللى جبت منه الملفات


----------



## yuviguy (11 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يا باشا مجهود جبار ورائع


----------



## amrnijad (12 أغسطس 2007)

hamedthelord قال:


> يا أستاذى أنا النت عندى بطىء
> وبالعافيه حملت ال19 جزء
> مستحيل أمسحهم وأرجع أحملهم من تانى
> أرجوك اكتبلى اسم الموقع اللى جبت منه الملفات



اوكي حبيبي
لاتقلق اصبر انت شوي يومين ثلاثة وان شاء الله الجزء الثامن عشر بايوصلك.
باحول اطلعه من النت.
اتفقنا


----------



## amrnijad (12 أغسطس 2007)

yuviguy قال:


> الف شكر يا باشا مجهود جبار ورائع



الله يخليك !
اتمنى لك التوفيق !


----------



## ناهده (13 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك فيك ياأخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## سبع الليل (13 أغسطس 2007)

amrnijad قال:


> طازج ياأخوان حمل وعاده حار خصوصا لك يأخ دايوو:
> هذا رابط بأول عشر محاظرات من أصل 16 من الأسطوانة التعليمية الأولى للدكتور عاطف عراقي , والباقي جاي اليوم بإذن الله :
> http://rapidshare.com/files/44056993/LEARN_SAP_CD1_1.rar.html




هل بإمكانك أخي الفاضل رفعها على موقع آخر غير الرابيد شير
وغير محجوب مثل هذا الموقع

http://www.mediafire.com/


----------



## amrnijad (14 أغسطس 2007)

ناهده قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ياأخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع



بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## amrnijad (14 أغسطس 2007)

سبع الليل قال:


> هل بإمكانك أخي الفاضل رفعها على موقع آخر غير الرابيد شير
> وغير محجوب مثل هذا الموقع
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/



باحاول ان شاء الله يااخي هذه الايام ان توفر الوقت,
انت عارف التحميل الى المواقع بطي وان كانت سرعه الانترنت سريعه عند الواحد !!
تابع الموضوع وان شاء الله بارفعهم.


----------



## amrnijad (14 أغسطس 2007)

hamedthelord قال:


> يا أستاذى أنا النت عندى بطىء
> وبالعافيه حملت ال19 جزء
> مستحيل أمسحهم وأرجع أحملهم من تانى
> أرجوك اكتبلى اسم الموقع اللى جبت منه الملفات



جرب يااخي هذا الرابط للجزء الثامن عشر:
http://www.4shared.com/file/9962057/5f2577f1/LEARN_SAP2000part18.html


----------



## amrnijad (14 أغسطس 2007)

سبع الليل قال:


> هل بإمكانك أخي الفاضل رفعها على موقع آخر غير الرابيد شير
> وغير محجوب مثل هذا الموقع
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/



اخي الموقع اللي تشتي احمل اليه مش راضي يقبل مني الملفات, اذا كنت تعاني من الرابيد شير فتفضل حمل ال19 جزء من الموقع اللي ذكرته والروابط في الصفحة الاولى والجزء الثامن عشر الللي كان مفقود وجد وهذا رابطه:
http://www.4shared.com/file/9962057/5f2577f1/LEARN_SAP2000part18.html


----------



## وليد محمود الصالح (14 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً بالعربي كمان


----------



## amrnijad (15 أغسطس 2007)

وليد محمود الصالح قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً بالعربي كمان



ههههههههههههههه :68: 
حياك الله
تسلم على مرورك الطيب


----------



## hitman1988 (16 أغسطس 2007)

لو سمحت يا جماعه انا نزلت جزء من ال 107 محاضره لكن الفيديوهات مش راضيه تشتغل معايا بالميديا بلاير ولا بالميديا بلاير كلاسيك بيديني رساله يقولي cannot render the file فهل هو محتاج كوديك معين ولا بيشتغل علي برنامج تاني ..........ارجو الرد 
وشكرا


----------



## majdiotoom (16 أغسطس 2007)

Thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrnijad (16 أغسطس 2007)

hitman1988 قال:


> لو سمحت يا جماعه انا نزلت جزء من ال 107 محاضره لكن الفيديوهات مش راضيه تشتغل معايا بالميديا بلاير ولا بالميديا بلاير كلاسيك بيديني رساله يقولي cannot render the file فهل هو محتاج كوديك معين ولا بيشتغل علي برنامج تاني ..........ارجو الرد
> وشكرا



أخي هتمان 88
جرب نصب البرنامج هذا وان شاء الله بايشتغل معاك على اي بلاير مثل الريل والويندوز ميديا, هذا الرابط:
http://rapidshare.com/files/23140406/SETUP.rar


----------



## amrnijad (16 أغسطس 2007)

majdiotoom قال:


> Thanksssssssssssssssss



u r welcome!!


----------



## amrnijad (16 أغسطس 2007)

النافذة قال:


> بارك الله فيك



تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندسة ميشو (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم اللة كل خير ونتمنى دائما الزيادة فى بحر العلم


----------



## amrnijad (17 أغسطس 2007)

مهندسة ميشو قال:


> جزاكم اللة كل خير ونتمنى دائما الزيادة فى بحر العلم



أن شاء الله


----------



## hitman1988 (17 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك يا اخ amrnijad بس انا فعلا نزلت البرنامج وستبته لكن برضه الفيديوهات مش راضيه تشتغل معلش انا تعبتك بس بجد انا محتاج التعليم ده ارجو الرد
وشكرا


----------



## amrnijad (17 أغسطس 2007)

أخي هتمان 88
شوف هذا الملف حملت لك من جهازي :
http://rapidshare.com/files/49582849/AXP.rar.html
هذا عبارة عن عده تنصيبات مضغوطة في برنامج واحد وهي عبارة عن كودكات لعده صيغ فيديو تشغل لك الصورة في الفيديو, هذا سيفيدك اذا كنت تشغل الفيديو ويطلع لك الصوت بدون الصورة!!!
أما اذا كانت الدروس ماتشتغلش عندك خالص فهذا في مشكله في برامج تشغيل المليتيميديا او في الجهاز بكله.
جرب وارجع طمني اشتغلت الدروس ولا ايه.
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## hitman1988 (17 أغسطس 2007)

قمت بتنزيل البرنامج ولكن برضه مشتغلش يبدو بالفعل ان العيب في البلاير او في الجهاز علي العموم الف الف شكر يا اخ ambnijad علي المجهود الرائع ده
وشكرا


----------



## amrnijad (18 أغسطس 2007)

hitman1988 قال:


> قمت بتنزيل البرنامج ولكن برضه مشتغلش يبدو بالفعل ان العيب في البلاير او في الجهاز علي العموم الف الف شكر يا اخ ambnijad علي المجهود الرائع ده
> وشكرا



العفو!
على العموم بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## hany fraag (18 أغسطس 2007)

ايه الجمال ده بصراحه عمل ممتاز جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amrnijad (18 أغسطس 2007)

hany fraag قال:


> ايه الجمال ده بصراحه عمل ممتاز جدا وجزاك الله كل خير



انت الاجمل
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## mohammedfrp (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## amrnijad (3 سبتمبر 2007)

mohammedfrp قال:


> بارك الله فيكم



الله يبارك فيك أخي


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 سبتمبر 2007)

Happy Ramadan


----------



## amrnijad (13 سبتمبر 2007)

CVLMASTER قال:


> Happy Ramadan



رمضان مبارك علينا وعليك وعلى جميع الأخوة في المنتدى :34:


----------



## amrnijad (9 أكتوبر 2007)

كل عام والجميع في ألف خير وعيد مبارك مقدماً.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amrnijad (30 أكتوبر 2007)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور جدا يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك



أن شاء الله تستفيد
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## أشروف (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا أخي على الجهد ولكن هل لا تزال الروابط عاملة حتى الآن أنا لا أستطيع الإنزال بالمرة


----------



## م_زين (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً م. عمرو نجاد
وعلى المجهود الرائع المبذول واتمني لك مزيد من العطاء المستمر 
هل لي من طلب عندك لو عندك sap2000 V8 ارجو منك ان ترفعه على المنتدي 
ولك جزيل الشكر
أخوك 
م_زين


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع جداً 
جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل:28:


----------



## م احمد العراقي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## amrnijad (1 نوفمبر 2007)

اركان عبد الخالق قال:


> مجهود رائع جداً
> جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل:28:





م احمد العراقي قال:


> شكرا اخي الفاضل



تمنياتي لكم بالفائدة.


----------



## Salem (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم من فضلك طريقة تنزيل الملفات لا أستطيع تنزيلها وشكرا.


----------



## Salem (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم من فضلك طريقة إنزال الملفات لا أستطيع إنزالها وشكرا .


----------



## semsem88 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الف شكلر يا بشمهندس علىمجهودك الرائع وعلى المشاركة المتميزة جزاك الله كل خير عنا 
بعد اذنك انا عندى مشكلة بعد تحميل الدروس من ال107 محاضرة بعضها اشتغل والبعض اخرلم يعمل واعطانى رسالة غريبة مش عارفة اعمل اية فيه علشان اشغل الدروسD:/150-55/
sap.rar:unexpected end of archive
وبعد كدة يدينى 3 اختياراتclose , break operation , copy to clipboard

والرسالة دى بتظهرلى كتير فى بعض الدروس الى بنزلها من النت ارجو المساعدة للضرورة وجزاك الله عنى كل خير


----------



## عاشقة الحرية (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amrnijad (3 نوفمبر 2007)

أشروف قال:


> شكرا يا أخي على الجهد ولكن هل لا تزال الروابط عاملة حتى الآن أنا لا أستطيع الإنزال بالمرة



أخي أشروف أي روابط تقصد؟؟؟
اذا كانت عن محاظرات د. عاطف عراقي فلو نزلت الصفحة الأولي الى الاسفل لرئيت روابط جديدة وشغالة 100 في ال100. لكن لا عليك هذه الروابط لعيونك:

http://rapidshare.com/files/44056993/LEARN_SAP_CD1_1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/44058902/LEARN_SAP_CD1_2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/44065388/LEARN_SAP_CD2.rar.html

أما كيفية التنزيل من الرابيد شير فأظن كلنا قد نزلنا منه ولو مره فلا داعي للشرح!!!


----------



## amrnijad (3 نوفمبر 2007)

م_زين قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً م. عمرو نجاد
> وعلى المجهود الرائع المبذول واتمني لك مزيد من العطاء المستمر
> هل لي من طلب عندك لو عندك sap2000 V8 ارجو منك ان ترفعه على المنتدي
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> ...



حياك الله ياأخي م_زين:
والله يااخي لا توجد معي النسخة الثامنة ولم أعمل فيها, ابدا انا تعلمت الساب منذ طلوع النسخة العاشرة له.
هل تحتاج النسخة الثامنة لامر خاص؟
اذا نعم فقلي يمكن اشور عليك في شي,
واذا لا فحمل لك النسخة العاشره او الحادية عشر فهي متوفرتان على المنتدى.


----------



## amrnijad (3 نوفمبر 2007)

Salem قال:


> السلام عليكم من فضلك طريقة إنزال الملفات لا أستطيع إنزالها وشكرا .



أخي سالم والله الملفات على الرابيد شير,
أما كيفية التنزيل من الرابيد شير فأظن كلنا قد نزلنا منه ولو مره فلا داعي للشرح!!!
أو أشرح أي الملفات التي لا تستطيع تنزيلها؟؟؟


----------



## عطور ليبيا (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود كبير اخى الكريم وتشكر عليه .......

بس انا لدى استفسار وياريت حد يساعدنى كيف احول مسقط من الاوتوكاد الى الساب..؟؟؟؟؟
مع العلم ان لدى الاصدار التامن ....

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrnijad (3 نوفمبر 2007)

semsem88 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الف شكلر يا بشمهندس علىمجهودك الرائع وعلى المشاركة المتميزة جزاك الله كل خير عنا
> بعد اذنك انا عندى مشكلة بعد تحميل الدروس من ال107 محاضرة بعضها اشتغل والبعض اخرلم يعمل واعطانى رسالة غريبة مش عارفة اعمل اية فيه علشان اشغل الدروسD:/150-55/
> sap.rar:unexpected end of archive
> ...



أخي semsem88 وعليكم السلام :
لاتقلق ان شاء الله محلولة, على ما فهمت من الرسالة التي تاتيك عند فتح الملفات ان الملفات المظغوطة اصبحت تالفة او ينقصها شي وفورا ذهبت الى الروابط على الصفحة الاولة ورايت ان معظم الروابط قد الغيت, فلذلك لاتقلق الحمدلله الانترنت عندي ذو سرعة كبيرة وان شاء الله لاجلك ولاجل الجميع ساعيد رفع جميع ال107 محاظره في روابط من رفعي وطازجه اليوم وغدا باذن الله.
سارفعها كلها في ملفين مضعغوطين الاول من المحاظرة 1 الى المحاظرة 60 والملف الاخر من 60 الى ال 107 وطبعا كل ملف حجمه تقريبا ال 500 ميجابايت ,ولا يمكنني رفعها مره واحدة فلذلك قسمت الملفين الى اجزاء ثانوية حوالي الخمسة لكل واحد, وانبه ان لفك الملف المظغوط الواحد فرضا من 1 الى 60 يجب ان تكون كل الملفات الثانوية المقسمة في مجلد واحد , هذا للتوضيح واظن ان الكل يعرف ذلك.

واخيرا اخي semsem88 اتمنى لك التوفيق.


----------



## amrnijad (3 نوفمبر 2007)

أعزائي هذه روابط طازجة لل60 محاظرة الاولى من مجمل 107 محاظرات :
أهداء الي الاخ semsem88 ولكم جميعا لان الروابط الاولى قد الغيت وسارفع البقية غداً ان شاء الله :
http://rapidshare.com/files/67221198/150_Sap2000__1-60_.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/67224638/150_Sap2000__1-60_.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/67233747/150_Sap2000__1-60_.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/67234612/150_Sap2000__1-60_.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/67228229/150_Sap2000__1-60_.part5.rar.html​


----------



## amrnijad (3 نوفمبر 2007)

عطور قال:


> مجهود كبير اخى الكريم وتشكر عليه .......
> 
> بس انا لدى استفسار وياريت حد يساعدنى كيف احول مسقط من الاوتوكاد الى الساب..؟؟؟؟؟
> مع العلم ان لدى الاصدار التامن ....
> ...



شرح تحويل ملفات الاتوكاد الى ساب تابع مع ومع الصور نبدا:

1. أحفظ ملف الاتوكاد في صيغة DXF








2.افتح الساب واستورد الملف كما بيمن











3. حدد وحدات القياس






4. حدد اللاير المرسوم به العناصر 






5. وها هي كما تريد عناصر ساب


----------



## amrnijad (4 نوفمبر 2007)

وهذه بقية المحاظرات الباقية من 60 الى 107 ولكم الروابط طازجة :

http://rapidshare.com/files/67242344/150_Sap2000__61-107_.part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/67337133/150_Sap2000__61-107_.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/67338990/150_Sap2000__61-107_.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/67342198/150_Sap2000__61-107_.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/67339804/150_Sap2000__61-107_.part05.rar.html​


----------



## عطور ليبيا (6 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى الكريم نزلت السيدى الاول بس للاسف ماشغل معى ليش مش عارفة مع انى فكيت الضغط وعملت كل الازم ؟؟؟؟ هل من طريقة لفتحها
وبالنسبة لشرح تحويل من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل جوابتك فى الموضوع وياريت ترد عليا ...
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amrnijad (7 نوفمبر 2007)

عطور قال:


> اخى الكريم نزلت السيدى الاول بس للاسف ماشغل معى ليش مش عارفة مع انى فكيت الضغط وعملت كل الازم ؟؟؟؟ هل من طريقة لفتحها
> وبالنسبة لشرح تحويل من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل جوابتك فى الموضوع وياريت ترد عليا ...
> وبارك الله فيك



اوكي بارد عليك في الموضوع, بس اي السيديات اللي مارضي يشتغل , وهل الملفات نفسها مارضيتش تشتغل او الملف المظغوط اللي مارضي يفتك؟؟؟


----------



## عطور ليبيا (7 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى الكريم هذا الرابط الذى قمت بتنزيله فى جهازى واتنزل تمام بعدين فكيت الضغط تبع الملف وبعدين طلعلى ملف ضغط اخر وفكيته وطلعت معى ان الملف معطوف او ماشابه او وجود خطا معين ....
االمهم فى النهاية مافتح معى....ياريت تساعدنى وتقولى الحل عشان انزل السيديات الاخرى .....
وسؤال اخر هل الاصدار العاشر يختلف اختلاف كبير عن الاصدار التامن وماهى الفروقات ....؟؟؟
وبارك الله فيك 




amrnijad قال:


> طازج ياأخوان حمل وعاده حار خصوصا لك يأخ دايوو:
> هذا رابط بأول عشر محاظرات من أصل 16 من الأسطوانة التعليمية الأولى للدكتور عاطف عراقي , والباقي جاي اليوم بإذن الله :
> http://rapidshare.com/files/44056993/LEARN_SAP_CD1_1.rar.html


----------



## amrnijad (8 نوفمبر 2007)

عطور قال:


> اخى الكريم هذا الرابط الذى قمت بتنزيله فى جهازى واتنزل تمام بعدين فكيت الضغط تبع الملف وبعدين طلعلى ملف ضغط اخر وفكيته وطلعت معى ان الملف معطوف او ماشابه او وجود خطا معين ....
> االمهم فى النهاية مافتح معى....ياريت تساعدنى وتقولى الحل عشان انزل السيديات الاخرى .....
> وسؤال اخر هل الاصدار العاشر يختلف اختلاف كبير عن الاصدار التامن وماهى الفروقات ....؟؟؟
> وبارك الله فيك



الله يهديكِ يااخت عطور,
حملت الملف اللي قلتِ انه معطوب وطلع انه شغال ميه ميه ومافيه شي :81: ,كل المحاظراات اللي فيه العشر شغاله.
أكيد غلط من التحميل !!! فلذلك حملي مره ثانيه او تاكدي من فك الملف بشكل صحيح , وحملي الملفات الباقية وكلها انا متاكد شغالة!!!
الشي الاخر بالنسبة للفرق بين العاشرة والثامنة انا صراحة تعلمت منذ طلوع النسخة العاشره وافضلها لان الثامنة قديمة شوي, حتى اني فضلت العاشر عن الحادي عشر لما في الحادي عشر غلطات.


----------



## amrnijad (8 نوفمبر 2007)

أنصح بزيارة موضوعي الاخير قد ربما يفيدكم في شي وها هو الرابط:

شرح تحويل ملفات الاتوكاد الى ساب تابع معي ومع الصور نبدا:​


----------



## عطور ليبيا (8 نوفمبر 2007)

amrnijad قال:


> الله يهديكِ يااخت عطور,
> حملت الملف اللي قلتِ انه معطوب وطلع انه شغال ميه ميه ومافيه شي :81: ,كل المحاظراات اللي فيه العشر شغاله.
> أكيد غلط من التحميل !!! فلذلك حملي مره ثانيه او تاكدي من فك الملف بشكل صحيح , وحملي الملفات الباقية وكلها انا متاكد شغالة!!!
> الشي الاخر بالنسبة للفرق بين العاشرة والثامنة انا صراحة تعلمت منذ طلوع النسخة العاشره وافضلها لان الثامنة قديمة شوي, حتى اني فضلت العاشر عن الحادي عشر لما في الحادي عشر غلطات.



هحاول احمله مرة تانية باذن الله .......واشوف الحال يمشى والا لا 
يعنى انت دخلت من الاول على الاصدار العاشر ماشاء الله والله قوى قوى :15: :15: 
انا اول مابديت فى الساب بديت بالاصدار السابع والان اشغل على التامن والتامن احلى واخف من السابع بكثير وعندى الاصدار العاشر وحخزنه ان شاء الله واجربه ......لان كل الاصدارت نفس طريقة العمل بس الاختلاف فى الاختصارت فى العمل وهذا الحلو فى الموضوع .......

وربى يسهل للجميع


----------



## عطور ليبيا (8 نوفمبر 2007)

amrnijad قال:


> أنصح بزيارة موضوعي الاخير قد ربما يفيدكم في شي وها هو الرابط:
> 
> شرح تحويل ملفات الاتوكاد الى ساب تابع معي ومع الصور نبدا:​



موضوعك هذا فادنى كثير كثير حستفيد اكثر ان شاء الله بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrnijad (9 نوفمبر 2007)

عطور قال:


> موضوعك هذا فادنى كثير كثير حستفيد اكثر ان شاء الله بارك الله فيك



تمنياتي بالتوفيق :12:


----------



## احمد تهامي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز لقد حملت الاسطوانتين و 107 محاضره عدا رقم 10 و جاري تحميل الكتب الف مليون شكر و اعاننا الله علي رد الجميل لك . ولكن اخي عمر بقيت مشكله صغيره هي ان نسخة الساب التي عندي لا تعمل فياريت لو تنزل لنا اي نسخه المهم يكون معاها الكراك والف شكر اخي العزيز افادك الله كما افدتنا


----------



## amrnijad (11 نوفمبر 2007)

احمد تهامي قال:


> اخي العزيز لقد حملت الاسطوانتين و 107 محاضره عدا رقم 10 و جاري تحميل الكتب الف مليون شكر و اعاننا الله علي رد الجميل لك . ولكن اخي عمر بقيت مشكله صغيره هي ان نسخة الساب التي عندي لا تعمل فياريت لو تنزل لنا اي نسخه المهم يكون معاها الكراك والف شكر اخي العزيز افادك الله كما افدتنا



لعيونك أخي أحمد الان باحمل لك النسخة العاشره التي استخدمها ومع الكراك ومن تحميلي طازج, بالمناسبة أنت يمني ؟ أنا أيضا .


----------



## amrnijad (11 نوفمبر 2007)

وهذه الروابط لك يااخي أحمد :12: :12: :12: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/68919517/SAP2000V10.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/68919087/SAP2000V10.part2.rar.html


----------



## مهندسة معمرة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم
انا لم اعرف كيفية تحميل هذه الوابط لانه عند تحميل يظهر لي موقع باللغة الانكليزية
ارجو توضيح عملية تحميل بالخطوات


----------



## amrnijad (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مهندسة معمرة قال:


> سلام عليكم
> انا لم اعرف كيفية تحميل هذه الوابط لانه عند تحميل يظهر لي موقع باللغة الانكليزية
> ارجو توضيح عملية تحميل بالخطوات



مهندسة معمرة
تريدي ان نترجم لكِ الموقع؟؟
حاولي تترجمي بعض الكلمات واكيد باتتوصلي للتحميل أو قومي بالبحث في الانترنت عن كيفية التحميل من الرابيدشير.


----------



## engramy (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود ممتاز
جزاك الله عنه خيرا


----------



## عطور ليبيا (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مهندسة معمرة قال:


> سلام عليكم
> انا لم اعرف كيفية تحميل هذه الوابط لانه عند تحميل يظهر لي موقع باللغة الانكليزية
> ارجو توضيح عملية تحميل بالخطوات




اختى العزيزة ادخلى على هذا الرابط .موجود فى الملتقى ويوجد به شرح بالتفصيل .....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64479


----------



## radmany1 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم الايادي مهندس عمر واتمنى للك التوفيق في مهامك
والف شكر


----------



## amrnijad (12 نوفمبر 2007)

radmany1 قال:


> تسلم الايادي مهندس عمر واتمنى للك التوفيق في مهامك
> والف شكر



ولك مني خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق:12:


----------



## ميم خمسة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ولكنني لا أستطيع الاستفادة من كل هذه المواقع 
أريد معرفة كيفية التعامل معها


----------



## amrnijad (12 نوفمبر 2007)

ميم خمسة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ولكنني لا أستطيع الاستفادة من كل هذه المواقع
> أريد معرفة كيفية التعامل معها



ميم خمسة
والله اذا كان صعب , فانصحك بان تتابع روابطي الاخيرة فقط اللي من الرابيد شير وكل اللي انا عارضه في الموضوع مرفوع على الرابيد شير أو أعدت رفعه على الرابيدشير.
وعلى مااعتقد مافي واحد مننا الا وقد حمل على الاقل كتاب من الرابيدشير.
فلا تخف يمكنك التحميل!!
واذا لاتعرف الرابيدشير اعمل بحث على النت على طريقة التحميل من الرابيدشير واكيد في ناس قد شرحوه في مواضيع متععدده وفي منتديات متعددة.


----------



## عطور ليبيا (12 نوفمبر 2007)

ميم خمسة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ولكنني لا أستطيع الاستفادة من كل هذه المواقع
> أريد معرفة كيفية التعامل معها






ادخلى على هذا الرابط يااختى ميم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64479


----------



## احمد تهامي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز عمر يعلم الله كل مابداخلي تجهاك من تحيه وتقدير و احترام و كم كنت اتمني ان تواتيني الفرصه كي اقابلك و اوطدت علاقتي بك فأنت رجل قلما يوجد مثله في عصرنا هذا احسبك كذلك و لا ازكي علي الله احد . 
علي فكره انا مصري و قد احببت اليمن و اهله دون ان اراهم بمجرد ان عرفت انك يمني . اتمني لك من الله التوفيق و النجاح الباهر باذن الله


----------



## amrnijad (13 نوفمبر 2007)

احمد تهامي قال:


> اخي العزيز عمر يعلم الله كل مابداخلي تجهاك من تحيه وتقدير و احترام و كم كنت اتمني ان تواتيني الفرصه كي اقابلك و اوطدت علاقتي بك فأنت رجل قلما يوجد مثله في عصرنا هذا احسبك كذلك و لا ازكي علي الله احد .
> علي فكره انا مصري و قد احببت اليمن و اهله دون ان اراهم بمجرد ان عرفت انك يمني . اتمني لك من الله التوفيق و النجاح الباهر باذن الله



أحرجتني ياخي أحمد  
والله يااخي مافعلت الا القليل فقط , أتمنى أن ينتفع به الجميع.
واذا في أي سؤال أنا جاهز أرد عليك ما أستطيع.:63: 
ولك مني كل أحترام وتقدير وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.:12: :12: :12:


----------



## م_زين (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكراً أخي*



amrnijad قال:


> حياك الله ياأخي م_زين:
> والله يااخي لا توجد معي النسخة الثامنة ولم أعمل فيها, ابدا انا تعلمت الساب منذ طلوع النسخة العاشرة له.
> هل تحتاج النسخة الثامنة لامر خاص؟
> اذا نعم فقلي يمكن اشور عليك في شي,
> واذا لا فحمل لك النسخة العاشره او الحادية عشر فهي متوفرتان على المنتدى.


 
انا شاكر لك أخي عمرو على الرد السريع 
ولكني والحمد لله اتعرفت على فروق الاوامر من الاصدار 6 الي الاصدار 10
وكنت احتاج اصدار 8 لأتعرف على الفروق فى الاوامر حيث محاضرات الدكتور عاطف تشرح اصدار 8
وانا والحمد لله تعلم البرنامج بنجاح 
وشكر أخي عمرو واتمني لك العطاء المستمر 
اخوك 
م_زين


----------



## احمد تهامي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز عمر اثقل عليك بطلاباتي ولكن عزائي في ذلك كرم اخلاقك و حبك للخير لقد نزلت الملفان الخاصان بالساب فريجن 10 امس وعند محاولتي تستيب البرنامج لاحظت ان النسخه ديمو و بالرغم من عمل الكراك بالبرنامج كما ذكر في التعليمات الا ان البرنامج يعطيني خطاء رقم 11 و يغلق بالضغط علي اوكي SAPED license not found


----------



## احمد تهامي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز عمر و لله الحمد نجحت في تنزيل البرنامج علي جهازي عن طريق المحاوله والخطاء شكرا جزيلا لك اكتب لك الان كي لا احملك عناء شرح كيفيه تستيب البرنامج شكرا جزيلا مره اخري والان ابدا رحلتي في تعلم هذا البرنامج الشهير بفضل مجهودك الرائع اخي .


----------



## هشامحمد (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## amrnijad (14 نوفمبر 2007)

م_زين قال:


> انا شاكر لك أخي عمرو على الرد السريع
> ولكني والحمد لله اتعرفت على فروق الاوامر من الاصدار 6 الي الاصدار 10
> وكنت احتاج اصدار 8 لأتعرف على الفروق فى الاوامر حيث محاضرات الدكتور عاطف تشرح اصدار 8
> وانا والحمد لله تعلم البرنامج بنجاح
> ...



أخ م_زين سلام عليكم
يالمناسبة في مشاركة من مشاركات الاخت عطور في هذا الموضوع ذكرت ان لديها النسخة الثامنة:-


عطور قال:


> مجهود كبير اخى الكريم وتشكر عليه .......
> 
> بس انا لدى استفسار وياريت حد يساعدنى كيف احول مسقط من الاوتوكاد الى الساب..؟؟؟؟؟
> مع العلم ان لدى الاصدار التامن ....
> ...



هذا وتمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## amrnijad (14 نوفمبر 2007)

احمد تهامي قال:


> اخي العزيز عمر و لله الحمد نجحت في تنزيل البرنامج علي جهازي عن طريق المحاوله والخطاء شكرا جزيلا لك اكتب لك الان كي لا احملك عناء شرح كيفيه تستيب البرنامج شكرا جزيلا مره اخري والان ابدا رحلتي في تعلم هذا البرنامج الشهير بفضل مجهودك الرائع اخي .



الحمدلله وأستطعت بنفسك أصلاح الخطأ.


----------



## amrnijad (14 نوفمبر 2007)

هشامحمد قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم



تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## 22مجدي (15 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجوا منك ان تبين لي طريقة التحميل من الوصلة


----------



## amrnijad (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مهندسة معمرة قال:


> سلام عليكم
> انا لم اعرف كيفية تحميل هذه الوابط لانه عند تحميل يظهر لي موقع باللغة الانكليزية
> ارجو توضيح عملية تحميل بالخطوات





عطور قال:


> اختى العزيزة ادخلى على هذا الرابط .موجود فى الملتقى ويوجد به شرح بالتفصيل .....
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64479





22مجدي قال:


> ارجوا منك ان تبين لي طريقة التحميل من الوصلة



:59: :59: :59:


----------



## وردة البستان (16 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## amrnijad (16 نوفمبر 2007)

وردة البستان قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء



تمنياتي بالتوفيق :12: :12: :12:


----------



## menofy (23 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى مايحب ويرضى


----------



## amrnijad (26 نوفمبر 2007)

menofy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى مايحب ويرضى



وإياك أخي
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق:12: :12: :12:


----------



## سارية عثمان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

باركــــــــ الله فيكــــــــ وجزاكــــــــ عــــــنا خـــــير الجــــزاء.


----------



## باتريوت (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مهندس عمرو انا حاولت ان احمل الروابط العشرين التي تخص الدكتور عاطف العراقي ولكنها غير فعالة أرجو منك ان ترفعها او ان تدلني على اي مكان احملها منه ولك الاجر والثواب ورحم الله والدك واسكنه فسيح جناته اتمنى اتمنى ان تلبي طلبي.


----------



## عاصم88 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم...
بوركت على كل هذا الجهد المتميز والرائع ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
*


----------



## bassem2005 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

The file could not be found. Please check the download link. 
مهندس لو سمحت هذه المحاضرات التي من 1-60 &60-107

كلها نفس المشكلة 
والروابط التي في الصفحة الأولى حملتها لكن لم تشتغل
أما روابط الدكتور عاطف عراقي شغالة 100% 
الله يجزاك خير لا تنسى المحاضرات 107


----------



## civill-eng (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (6 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس عمرو 

أغلب الملفات تكون 
This file has been deleted because it has been inactive for over 30
days


----------



## جمال الجيش (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس جزيل الشكر اتمنى من الله ان يوفقك اريد منك فقط اخي الكريم اعادة تحميل روابط 107 محاضرة رجاء على الامل من قدرتك على تنزيله دون ان نأخذ من وقتك شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## بسام.م.ب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amdghr (2 ديسمبر 2008)

موووووووووووووووووز ..


----------



## rwmam (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي عمرو وبارك الله فيك وبجهودك انا ابتديت اتعلم ال ساب ولكن وللعلم انه المحاضرات العشرين الاولى كلها غير شغاله واما فيديو الدكتور عاطف فهي شغاله وتم تحميلها
ولو انا اثقلنا عليك ولكن ياريت تعيد لنا تحميل المحاضرات العشرين الاولى 
مع كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك الكريم


مهندس rwmam


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 مارس 2009)

أخي الفاضل ممكن المحاضرات الـ 107 تعيد تحميلها ولكن على الرابد شير لأن قسم منها وبالذات الاخيره محمله على موقع اخرى وقد إنتهت فترة الصلاحيه . رجاءا وبالسرعه الممكنه .
بارك الله بك أخي الفاضل . ممكن بعد تحويلها الى الرابد شير ترسلها لي على بريدي civ_anwer على ******
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .


----------



## انور الاستشاري (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم :
ممكن أخي الفاضل تعيد رفع محاضرات الساب الـ 107 على موقع الرابد شير لان قسم منها محمل على مواقع اخرى وقد انتهت الصلاحيه 
علما انك رفعت محاضرات للأستاذ الدكتور عاطف عراقي وقد قمت بتحميلها . ولكن المحاضرات التي تحتها الـ 150 محاضره للمؤلف الاخر لا أستطيع تحميلها لذلك حملها على الرابد شير
بارك الله بك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه بحق الحبيب محمد (ص)
اذا اتممت التحميل رجاءا ابعث وصلات التحميل على ال***** civ_anwer على ******
وشكرا . متمنياَ لك دوام الصحه والموفقيه


----------



## ياسر لاشين (8 مارس 2009)

جزاااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## engms.2006 (8 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا طبعا عارف ان ما حدش فاكرني انا المهندس محمد صلاح كنت بادخل نت من فتره بس اقلعت عن الدخول لاني كنت مشغول حيث اني مصري وتركت مصر وحاليا انا اعمل في السعوديه اتمني من حضراتكم ان تدعوا لي بالتوفيق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## amrnijad (8 مارس 2009)

*ال107 محاضرة +محاضرات لطارق رضوان وإذا لا توجد عندكم محاضرات عاطف عراقي هي محاضرات حلوة ابحثوا عنهاhttp://www.4shared.com/file/81592456/40a15091/107_SAP2000_Arpart01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81593057/8813afbe/107_SAP2000_Arpart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81593635/34ca15a6/107_SAP2000_Arpart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81594192/c8d946b3/107_SAP2000_Arpart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81594960/af5c6ae8/107_SAP2000_Arpart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81595590/9962e826/107_SAP2000_Arpart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81596201/285dda92/107_SAP2000_Arpart07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81596849/4f7d1272/107_SAP2000_Arpart08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81597434/cf2b6609/107_SAP2000_Arpart09.html
كلمة السر amrnijad
محاضرات طارق رضوان
http://www.4shared.com/file/81599076/a29f1dce/0_-_introduction.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81599690/d1f2e9c7/1st_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81600269/de33ba25/2nd_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81601437/f8cd78b0/3rd_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81602245/4fba5c07/4th_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81603040/84e81b83/5th_group.html
بدون كلمة سر​*​


----------



## rwmam (8 مارس 2009)

محاضرات طارق رضوان 
ولكن الروابط غير شغاله عدا الاخير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amrnijad (8 مارس 2009)

rwmam قال:


> محاضرات طارق رضوان
> ولكن الروابط غير شغاله عدا الاخير وبارك الله فيك



أخي rwmam
كلها شغالة بس انت قصدك انها لاتعمل عند النقر عليها بس اطبع اللينك وضعه في الادريس بار واضغط انتر
كلها شغالة جرب واذا في اي شي رد عليا وانا باحملها لك خصيص ولا تقلق
المشكلة هنا في النقر وليس الروابط نفسها
والا اقلك الان اعدلها لكم ولاعليك
تحياتي


----------



## amrnijad (8 مارس 2009)

*عدلتها لكم بكل بساطة انقر وحمل
107 محاظرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/81592456/40a15091/107_SAP2000_Arpart01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81593057/8813afbe/107_SAP2000_Arpart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81593635/34ca15a6/107_SAP2000_Arpart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81594192/c8d946b3/107_SAP2000_Arpart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81594960/af5c6ae8/107_SAP2000_Arpart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81595590/9962e826/107_SAP2000_Arpart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81596201/285dda92/107_SAP2000_Arpart07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81596849/4f7d1272/107_SAP2000_Arpart08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81597434/cf2b6609/107_SAP2000_Arpart09.html
كلمة السر amrnijad
محاضرات طارق رضوان
http://www.4shared.com/file/81599076/a29f1dce/0_-_introduction.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81599690/d1f2e9c7/1st_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81600269/de33ba25/2nd_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81601437/f8cd78b0/3rd_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81602245/4fba5c07/4th_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/81603040/84e81b83/5th_group.html
بدون كلمة سر*​


----------



## dralhaifi (21 أبريل 2009)

تشكرون على المجهود المبذول


----------



## محمد بيظو (1 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويسلمك ..................................جزاك الله خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 يونيو 2009)

engms.2006 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويوفقك ويصلح لك الأحوال
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 يونيو 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> *عدلتها لكم بكل بساطة انقر وحمل*​*
> 107 محاظرة
> http://www.4shared.com/file/81592456/40a15091/107_sap2000_arpart01.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/81593057/8813afbe/107_sap2000_arpart02.html
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
وجارى التحميل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## essam awad11 (27 يونيو 2009)

أكرمك البارى فى لشهر الجارى


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (27 يونيو 2009)

_*بسم الله ماشاء الله
مجهود رائع جداً 
جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل*_​


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل
مجهزد تشكر عليه


----------



## الصادق ضيف الله (24 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعة كل لما انزل حاجة مش بتشتغل لية؟


----------



## محمد 977 (24 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووو*

مشكوووووووووووووووو
ألف ألف شكر على كل مواضيع الساب
تسلم ايدك


----------



## salim salim (25 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/127480555/e42b4656/books.htmlجزاك الله الخير الكثير على هذا المجهود الطيب و المتميز


----------



## أيمن حفنى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صالح عبد الصبور (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أنت والدكتور عاطف


----------



## saadelshemy (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود طه (23 مايو 2010)

اعلم يا اخى ان ما تفعله انت والاخرون من العلم الذى ينتفع به نسأل الله ان ينفعك به فى الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## engineer ghaly (23 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## engineer ghaly (23 مايو 2010)

:33: مهندس:75: المستقبل[FONT=&quot]

تقسيم قطعة ارض معماريا 
:28:
برج دبي
:30:
الكود المصري للاحمال 2008
:19:
اللهم اهدنا واهدي بنا واجعلنا سببا لمن اهتدي
[/FONT]


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 أغسطس 2010)

amrnijad قال:


> *عدلتها لكم بكل بساطة انقر وحمل
> 107 محاظرة
> http://www.4shared.com/file/81592456/40a15091/107_sap2000_arpart01.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/81593057/8813afbe/107_sap2000_arpart02.html
> ...



جهد مشكور 
أرجو من المشرفين نقل هذه الروابط الى المشاركة الأصلية
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اتمنى دوام تواصل الموضوع و ان لا يتم اهماله وفق الله الجميع ممن شاركوا بوضع الروابط او الذين قاموا بالتوضيح و الشرح اسأل الله لهم بان يجعل هذه الاعمال في ميزان حسناتهم ووفقهم لما فيه الخير


----------



## امير ابو الروس (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا 1111111111


----------



## majdiotoom (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقوى (12 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ارض القدس (23 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام علكم الروابط كلها لا تعمل


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (3 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (3 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
مجهود رائع جداً 
جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (3 فبراير 2011)

للأشارة ياريت يعمل مثال بسيط مثلاً منزل ثلاث غرف او ما يراه هو مناسب ويتم تطبيقه على الساب لكى تعم الأستفاذة اكثر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## egsaadelshemy (15 فبراير 2011)

الرجاء الحار تجديد الروابط الخاصة بال 150 محاضرة لانها لا تعمل


----------



## amrnijad (16 فبراير 2011)

egsaadelshemy قال:


> الرجاء الحار تجديد الروابط الخاصة بال 150 محاضرة لانها لا تعمل



هذه روابط المحاظرات ال 107 لكل من يرديها

http://www.4shared.com/file/t5nDLu-b/107_SAP2000_Arpart09.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/S79-LW2b/107_SAP2000_Arpart08.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/y4v8Lk2H/107_SAP2000_Arpart07.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/_qK6lUvB/107_SAP2000_Arpart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/u7GouTQn/107_SAP2000_Arpart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/wEg4Tg1J/107_SAP2000_Arpart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ninxy0S-/107_SAP2000_Arpart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/fikiOhPY/107_SAP2000_Arpart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/0veBl2DB/107_SAP2000_Arpart01.html

طازجة الان حملتها
password
amrnijad


أرجو من المشرفين تعديل روابطي اللي في اول صفحة بهذه الروابط الجديدة


----------



## amrnijad (16 فبراير 2011)

amrnijad قال:


> وهذه بعض الكتب:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/43968965/arabic_book_1.rar.html
> http://rapidshare.com/files/43968966/arabic_book_2.rar.html
> http://rapidshare.com/files/43968967/sap2000_v9_ar.rar.html



وهذه روابط الكتب مازالت شغالة
وبعد شوي احمل لكم كل الروابط اللي ماكانتش شغالة


----------



## amrnijad (16 فبراير 2011)

أرجو من المشرفين تعديل روابطي اللي في اول صفحة بهذه الروابط الجديدة


----------



## amrnijad (16 فبراير 2011)

وهذه ثلاث اسطوانات لتعليم الساب2000 بالعربي وهذه الروابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/Slw29M0N/SAP2000_CD_1part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/hfSvByC_/SAP2000_CD_1part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/FaU55y1g/SAP2000_CD_1part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/aJw-aNMO/SAP2000_CD_1part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/_uAw9N83/SAP2000_CD_2part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/qYEwdLCj/SAP2000_CD_2part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/nsb4Qbft/SAP2000_CD_2part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/3XKxI6mH/SAP2000_CD_3part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/XbGWvjZn/SAP2000_CD_3part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/McViejPj/SAP2000_CD_3part3.html

وهذه روابط دروس المهندسين أحمد خواجة وطارق رضوان

http://www.4shared.com/file/V1_KglaQ/0_-_introduction.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/hcNt507g/1st_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/q4hCf99j/2nd_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/6bfsxCB-/4th_group.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/0iNQ3Krg/5th_group.html


----------



## ahmed kh (16 فبراير 2011)

خالص الشكر والتقدير لك ولمجهودك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## amrnijad (16 فبراير 2011)

وهذه روابط لدروس الدكتور عاطف عراقي في ملف مضغوط واحد من تحميلي اليوم

http://www.4shared.com/file/8VbJjO_6/SAP2000__3atef_3eraqi_.html


----------



## amrnijad (16 فبراير 2011)

أرجو من المشرفين تعديل روابطي اللي في اول صفحة بهذه الروابط الجديدة


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (2 مارس 2011)

engms.2006 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...





إخي المهندس محمد صلاح 

كيف حالك إنشالله تكون بخير وعافية 

كلنا فانيون والبقاءلله عزوجل وحده, أنت مؤمن بالهه وتعلم أن الأمر بيد الله من قبل ومن بعد

اللهم تغمده برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيئ, وأجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة , وأسكنه فسيح جناتك, بل وإرزقه الفردوس الأعلى 

آمين يارب العلمين 


وطبعن نشكر المهندس amrnijad

على المجهود الرائع تسلم إيديك

ولكن يا إخواني من هو منتج المحاضرات ال 107 ؟

عشان لو كانت عندي منزلهاش مرة أخرى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أبريل 2011)

amrnijad قال:


> وهذه روابط لدروس الدكتور عاطف عراقي في ملف مضغوط واحد من تحميلي اليوم
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/8vbjjo_6/sap2000__3atef_3eraqi_.html



تم تعديل الروابط التالفة بالمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 أبريل 2011)

amrnijad قال:


> هذه روابط المحاظرات ال 107 لكل من يرديها
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/t5ndlu-b/107_sap2000_arpart09.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/s79-lw2b/107_sap2000_arpart08.html
> ...





amrnijad قال:


> وهذه ثلاث اسطوانات لتعليم الساب2000 بالعربي وهذه الروابط
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/slw29m0n/sap2000_cd_1part1.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/hfsvbyc_/sap2000_cd_1part2.html
> ...



تم تعديل الروابط التافة بالمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبار ك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed arfa (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## mohsheikh (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا...!!!!!


----------



## *$* م.هــدى *$* (15 يوليو 2011)

1000 شكر 
عالمجهود الرائع

وان شالله اتعرف عالبرنامج عن قريب


----------



## عاصم88 (15 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله في مجهوداتك زميلنا العزيز*​


----------



## mybest (31 أكتوبر 2011)

amrnijad قال:


> هنا أيضاً 107 محاظرة بالصوت والصورة لشرح ساب 2000 بالتفصيل,
> إليكم الروابط:
> 
> * http://www.4shared.com/file/0veBl2DB/107_SAP2000_Arpart01.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/Ninxy0S-/107_SAP2000_Arpart04.html
> ...



Thank you my brother. may God bless you. Greeting from Indonesia.
By The way, part 1 dan 5 error when extract. can you please reupload those 2 links? Thanks you


----------



## aymanallam (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم*​


----------



## حمدي شققي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الجبار


----------



## ashraf30 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجعل لكم يوم القيامة نور


----------



## amal nor01 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله عنا كل خير مشكور اخي ​


----------



## ALMUKTAR2030 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

كلمة شكراً ما تكفي
و المعنى أكبر ما توفيه
لو بيدي العمر أعطيه
أعبر له عن مدى شكري


----------



## amiralolob (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mustafa20099 (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## نبيل جدوع (17 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخ amrnijad المحترم يرجى تدقيق الملفين (الجزء الاول والجزء الخامس) من رابط محاضرات 107 لبرنامج ساب 2000 حيث الملاحظ من كافة المشاركيين ومن قبلي ايضا لهذا الموضوع الجيد ان الملفين فيهما خلل Corrupted مما يجعل المحاضرات من رقم 1 الى المحاضرة 60 (المجموعة الاولى) لايمكن فتح الضغط عنهم ولايمكن مشاهدتهم وبذلك يصبح هذا العمل مع الاسف ناقص الفائدة... لذا اكرر مقترحي تدقيق صلاحية الملفين (الجزء الاول والجزء الخامس) ثم إعادة رفعهم الى موقع 4shared وابلاغ كافة المشاركيين بذلك لتحقيق الفائدة المرجوة من هذا الموضوع الجيد لكافة المهندسين الانشائيين الراغبين في تعلم برنامج SAP2000 ... 
مع الشكر والتقدير وجزاكم الله كل خير وبركة ​


----------



## الورد الابيض (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد


----------



## الورد الابيض (20 نوفمبر 2012)

معلشى 3 اسطوانات الى بالعربى مش شغاله ياريت حضرتك تنزلهم تانى ضرورى لو سمحت يعنى لو مكنشى فى ازعاج


----------

